# Dou-lhes / Dou-vos



## blackshark

Hello everyone, 
what would it be the right way to say "I give you my blessing":

"Dou-lhes a minha benção"
"Dou-vos a minha benção"

Obrigado desde já


----------



## patriota

Informe o contexto, quem diz a frase, quem a ouve, a variante nacional de língua portuguesa desejada etc.


----------



## Vanda

Os dois. Para Portugal: dou-vos. Para o Brasil, conforme disse 'patriota' acima, precisamos de mais contexto. Por exemplo, bem informalmente: dou a vocês minha benção.


----------



## xiskxisk

Lhes = plural 3rd person
Vos = plural 2nd person

I think in Brazil they won't use the plural 2nd person ever. They use the 3rd instead.

In Portugal it's not common to conjugate the verbs in plural 2nd person, but _vos/vosso/convosco_ are still used.

As you may know, in Portugal we conjugate the verbs in singular 3nd person instead of the 2nd when we want to speak in a more respectful way, I think the same applies when choosing between _lhes_ and _vos_.

If it's an informal context you might use _dou-lhes_, or even _eu dou aos senhores._ However in a religion context the 2nd person is fully used, with the verbs conjugated accordingly.

TL;DR; in your case it's probably: *Dou-vos a minha bênção.*


----------



## guihenning

Em contexto religioso -vos/vosso/convosco são todos usados no Brasil.


----------



## J. Bailica

Alargando a discussão, permita-me Xiskxisk propor alguns pontos e colocar uma dúvida :



xiskxisk said:


> In Portugal it's not common to conjugate the verbs in plural 2nd person (plural).
> 
> As you may know, in Portugal we conjugate the verbs in singular 3nd person instead of the 2nd when we want to speak in a more respectful way, I think the same applies when choosing between _lhes_ and _vos_. Concordo, mas parece-me que o paralelismo se pode tornar um pouco confuso para quem está a aprender a língua.
> 
> If it's an informal context you might use _dou-lhes_, or even _eu dou aos senhores._ Parece-me que é ao contrário e você trocou por distracção (pois contradiz o que diz ali acima quanto à 3ª e 2ª pessoa e ao 'lhes' e 'vos', e mantendo a ordem de mais para menos respeitoso).
> However in a religion context the 2nd person is fully used, with the verbs conjugated accordingly. Sim, mas essa realidade não é relevante para este caso, parece-me, precisamente porque se aplica a todo o tipo de construções  ("Como sabeis", por exemplo) e não se relaciona especificamente com este caso, que é de pronomes e não de _pessoa. _Pode haver paralelismo (em usar um "pronome de 3ª pessoa"), mas, lá vou eu repetir-me, não ficará confuso?
> 
> TL;DR; in your case it's probably: *Dou-vos a minha bênção. *Concordo, mas não sei se exatamente pelas mesmas razões . Na verdade, trata-se, hoje em dia, da formulação mais corrente*.*
> 
> A dúvida. o que quer dizer TL DR?


----------



## artefacto_

Em Portugal, ambas, dependendo do contexto -- "lhes" é *mais* formal. Mas se se tratar de um contexto cerimonioso (por exemplo, um sermão), "vos" pode também ser usado, apesar de em geral ser mais informal.

Já agora, a palavra é "bênção", com acento no "e".


----------



## blackshark

The context in this case is me giving (ironically) my blessing to a couple of friends who are going to get married soon.
I'm interested both in the European and in the Brazilian Portuguese variants.

Another similar case could be something like "I give you my word":
"Dou-lhes a minha palavra"
"Dou-vos a minha palavra"


----------



## blackshark

I perfectly know the various uses of "tu" and "você" with their respective personal pronouns in the two countries. 
What I don't know is how to use the personal pronouns in case of more interlocutors.


----------



## Tony100000

blackshark said:


> I perfectly know the various uses of "tu" and "você" with their respective personal pronouns in the two countries.
> What I don't know is how to use the personal pronouns in case of more interlocutors.


In Portugal, examples:

*Dá-me (=a mim) o livro.
Dá-lhe (=a ele / ela) o livro.
Posso dar-lhe (=a si) o livro? (formal)
Eu dou-vos (=a vocês) o livro.
Eu dou-vos (=a vós - singular) o livro. (used in the past when talking to royalty)
Eu dou-lhes (=a eles / elas) o livro.
Posso dar-lhes (=a vocês) o livro? (formal)
Ele deu-te (=a ti) o livro.*



In my opinion, "vos" is more formal than "lhes", but that's just me.


----------



## artefacto_

"vos" is by far the most common way to say it in Lisbon, "lhes" sounds a bit more distant and affected, hence more formal. But, like a said, "vos" can also be used in very ceremonious contexts, even together with the 2nd person desinences, and then I wouldn't call it informal.

In the regions of the North of Portugal where the 2nd person desinences are used (e.g. "onde é que vós ides esta noite?") to refer to multiple persons, like Braga, Chaves, etc, they are undoubtedly more informal than the 3rd person forms.


----------



## guihenning

*-vos* appears every now and then in Brazil, especially in proverbs, etc. But it's very very rare and precious.

_«Este que vos fala»
«Eu vos digo»_
Whenever someone gets married: «_Eu *vos* declaro marido e mulher.»
_
Or also when the person is being ironical and pretend extreme formality. "_Vós_" has to us the ceremonious feeling, especially because it's still how we address to God.
Other than that, the informal is "_a vocês_" and the formal is "-_lhes_", especially if enclitic.

Oh, also: you won't be judged if you mismatch the grammatical person and the oblique/possessive pronouns either in Brazil or in Portugal.

«_Você sabe que te amo, cara!_» Brazil normal (informal).
«_Se vocês têm problema com isso, aí é lá convosco!_» (something like this could be said in Portugal)


----------



## J. Bailica

artefacto_ said:


> "vos" is by far the most common way to say it in Lisbon.
> "lhes" sounds a bit more distant and affected, hence more formal.


Yes, very true. Not only in Lisbon but in the country in general. And yes, 'lhes' may  sound a bit distant and affected (é que é mesmo isso!), when and if it is used at all  (at least nowadays). Still, I think it can be also a bit... _cool, _mas isso sou eu_._



artefacto_ said:


> But, like a said, "vos" can also be used in very ceremonious contexts, even together with the 2nd person desinences, and then I wouldn't call it informal.



Well, maybe there is something about addressing na audience or crowd. It is more anonymous than a small group, and so there is no need for the formal speech, this may be part of the reason why, I am just guessing.


----------



## Caioveloso

In Brazil we would use neither of them, we would say "Dou à vocês" or "Dou para vocês"


----------



## guihenning

É meio perigoso dizer que não se diria "dou-lhes" no Brasil. Em registro formal é assim que se escreverá, sem nem um problema. Mais comum seria ainda 'eu lhes dou', claro. (pouco se dá se vier proclítico ou enclítico, a razão da formalidade recai mais no _*-lhes*_ do que a posição propriamente dita); especialmente em regiões em que há maior harmonia entre a pessoa gramatical e o pronome que se lhe segue. «_Você, olhe… eu vou lhe falar uma coisa_", o mesmo vale para o plural. No fim das contas quem determina é a situação e o contexto.

Aliás, não só… esses dias navegando pelo Facebook me deparo com um amigo nordestino parabenizando a mãe: "Eu *vos* amo". Depois de arquear as sobrancelhas até achei fofo… mas meio estranho porque aqui nunca se usou assim… Quem vai aos Domingos à missa também ouve "Dou-vos" várias vezes e nem percebe. Ou seja: ambas as formas se usam no Brasil, mas como Vanda e Bailica disseram, depende do contexto, de quem fala e para quem.


----------



## Alentugano

Caioveloso said:


> In Brazil we would use neither of them, we would say "Dou à vocês" or "Dou para vocês"


"Dou *à* vocês", com crase, não faz sentido.


----------



## anaczz

Alentugano said:


> "Dou *à* vocês", com crase, não faz sentido.


Não, não faz mesmo!


----------



## guihenning

Já me lembrou das aulas de português



> A + pronome: crase passa fome!





> A + plural: crase passa mal!


----------



## blackshark

Ficou tudo perfeitamente claro, muito obrigado a todos pelas explicações!


----------



## mexerica feliz

guihenning said:


> Aliás, não só… esses dias navegando pelo Facebook me deparo com um amigo nordestino parabenizando a mãe: "Eu *vos* amo"..



Acho estranho. No meu Nordeste, esse é jeito de parabenizar mãe (mãe vai sem artigo!) = _Eu lhe amo._  (Isto é, com LHE acusativo).


No meu dialeto>

você - seu/sua (possessivo) - lhe _ou _pra você (dativo) - lhe ou você (acusativo) - se (reflexivo)
vocês - o/a de vocês - pra vocês - vocês - se

compare com o dialeto carioca popular:

tu - teu/tua - te _ou _pra tu (dativo) - te _ou _tu (acusativo) - se (reflexivo)
vocês - o/a de vocês - pra vocês - vocês - se

(Podemos ouvir nas músicas do baile funk e ler no Tuiter coisas como>
_Pra tu se sentir mais feliz: Eu amo muito tuuuu_)


Será interessante compararmos>

Em Lisboa:  Dir-vos-ei uma coisa: Para se sentirem mais felizes, rezem mais na vossa casa.
Na Rocinha (RJ):  Eu vou falar uma coisa pra tu: Pra tu se sentir mais feliz, reza mais na tua casa.

vos+ se+vossa  ~  pra tu + se+tua

É uma baita de uma mistureba dos dois lados do Oceano.

Acho que Camões preferiria o meu uso (do baixo Nordeste):
_Eu vou lhe falar uma coisa: Pra você se sentir mais feliz, reze mais em sua casa.
Eu vou falar uma coisa pra vocês: Pra se sentirem mais felizes, rezem mais na casa de vocês._


----------



## guihenning

Pois. Achei o "vos amo" extremamente forçado. Mas o rapaz usou. E salientei que era nordestino justamente porque o mais comum seria um baita lheísmo. Mas foi engraçado…


----------

